# Seiko 7A38-7060



## Bogart (Sep 16, 2011)

Help Needed Please! Just found my long lost Seiko sport chrono 7A38 in my golf bag (gave up in frustration 7 yrs ago!). Local jeweler installed new battery and reported mechanism like new ... great! But need to replace gold tone band and hopefully crystal too which is slightly scratched. Guidance will be appreciated in locating items and/or just understanding what to order. Thanks!


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Hello and :welcome: to :rltb: - home of all things 7A38. :grin:

Your chances of finding an original gold-tone band for your 7A38-7060 are slim to remote.

By all means go ahead and try Cousins UK, Seiko (Coserv), Jules Borel, and all the other usual sources.

The Seiko part number you need to quote is G1105*G*

(although the end pieces on your original bracelet would have been stamped G1105.E)

The equivalent 7A28-7020 gold-tone bracelet, Seiko p/n Z1036G (again if you could find one) would fit.

As indeed would many 20mm generic 'oyster' gold-tone bracelets, though you might need to radius the curved end pieces.

But why replace it with another bracelet ? :huh:

Seiko themselves used to offer some of the 7A38-706x model range factory fitted with a leather strap.

(The Seiko p/n for the leather strap for gold-tone 7A38-7060 was BRJ47G, FWIW).

But any lightly padded 20mm leather strap will fit, and look better than a bracelet, IMO.

Personally I'd recommend a TSS Watchworx Aerosport MkII. :thumbsup:

As far as a replacement crystal goes, go read this thread: http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=64883 (uses the same crystal).

Since I wrote that, a number of sellers have also started offering 'generic' 32mm Ã˜ crystals 'for Seiko 7A38' on eBay. :fear:


----------



## Bogart (Sep 16, 2011)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Hello and :welcome: to :rltb: - home of all things 7A38. :grin:
> 
> Your chances of finding an original gold-tone band for your 7A38-7060 are slim to remote.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bogart (Sep 16, 2011)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Hello and :welcome: to :rltb: - home of all things 7A38. :grin:
> 
> Your chances of finding an original gold-tone band for your 7A38-7060 are slim to remote.
> 
> ...


Many thanks for the help! Agree the leather band makes sense for a lot of reasons. You made my day!!


----------

